# Zimmer: Oppo new ringtone



## Toecutter (Apr 17, 2021)

Grey-haired HZ looks badass 

Take that Apple! Hans always so passionate about his work! Some call it a simple ringtone, Zimmer calls it "a connection to be made"! And people wonder why he gets all the gigs XD


----------



## Leslie Fuller (Apr 17, 2021)

Hmm.. I’m due a phone upgrade at the moment, so maybe I’ll look at Oppo!


----------



## Double Helix (Apr 17, 2021)

I liked Hans' comment about telling a story. It serves as a reminder (to me, at least) to stay centered


----------



## vividmoog (Apr 17, 2021)

Beautiful.


----------



## Toecutter (Apr 17, 2021)

Double Helix said:


> I liked Hans' comment about telling a story. It serves as a reminder (to me, at least) to stay centered


Yea that one resonated with me too! It's like he's been doing this for 4 decades already


----------



## Rubric (Apr 17, 2021)

This adds an interesting new dimension to his score for _The Ring_ . Are we all gonna die in 7 days now?


----------

